# Community neolamprologus leleupi



## xdoomsongx (May 12, 2008)

Getting back in to the hobby after some time away. Wanting to keep a tang community. I have always wanted to keep N. leleupi, but for some reason I haven't. Setup a 75 gallon that's in the middle of cycling. I would love to keep N. Leleupi, and I'm open to suggestions for other fish. I've kept a number of tangs in the past, but never a community of them. I was wanting to keep some shellies, but read that the leleupi could be predatory with them. I'm open to suggestions. I was thinking maybe some julies and cyps. Would the leleupi be too aggressive to keep in a community? I kept N. brichardi, and the pair that got together were absolute terrors to the ones left until I could find an interested party for them. Thanks for your thoughts, really looking forward to having fish again.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would expect julidochromis, leleupi and cyps to work in a 75G.


----------



## xdoomsongx (May 12, 2008)

I will give it a shot. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> I would expect julidochromis, leleupi and cyps to work in a 75G.


I agree.


----------

